
SOS HN: Set up live early warning system for spoofed/deep fake news feeds - espeed
To all HNers. Help set up a live near real-time Internet-wide early warning system for spoofed&#x2F;fake news feeds. More details to come.<p>What to do now...<p>1. Set up video cams in front of live TV&#x27;s and record the live news streams of the different news channels from different regions on different satellite&#x2F;cable providers.<p>2. Trust but verify. We&#x27;ll verify the content from the different streams later.  The more eyes on this and the more independent stream signal detectors the better.<p>3. Set some up now and spread the word...
======
sp332
[https://archive.org/details/tv](https://archive.org/details/tv) ?

~~~
espeed
Live near real-time diverse independent detection for all providers in all
regions/locations.

Think Tsunami early-warning system for the Web...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsunami_warning_system](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsunami_warning_system)

